# Solved: Verizon (I'm not impressed)



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

VERIZON SUCKS!!!!

VERIZON promises what you want and then delivers something else at what costs suits them. Promised me Fios TV and my current internet provider no problem ... signed up and thus began my nightmare.. I haven't had internet at home for 3 days now.. and their answer is Ooops our bad.. . you can have our service but we can not go back to your old service. 

and yesterday, tried to say I was not clear about my request... NOT true.. I was VERY clear with every, and I do mean EVERY, conversation I had with them that I wanted to Keep my current provider.. I like them they have good customer service on the rare occasion i need it. not the run around BullSh*t I get from VERIZON.. 

VERIZON SUCKS!!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm confused about what you think you bought. You can indeed have Verizon FiOS TV only, I know a guy locally that has it, and he still uses Comcast for his Internet. I can't imagine why you'd want to, my FiOS Internet has been a lot more reliable than Comcast Internet ever was.

You also have 30 days to cancel the entire package if you're unhappy with FiOS.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

And generally, you can have as many ISPs as you wish to pay for. Usually you will only have one for the actual physical transport (Verizon FIOS in this specific case) due to wiring limitations, but that should not preculde you from having other ISPs for eMail such as Earthlink or some local ISP.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you ever considered a cable connection? My Suddenlink is a 6MBps that only cost $29.95 monthly+ $3.00 monthly for the modem rental.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Verizon FiOS triple-play is $99 and includes unlimited phone, 20mbit/5mbit Internet and TV. I pay $135 total and get pretty much all the premium TV channels.


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a local.. I guess they are still local.. ISP that I have been with for over 10 years. I started with them when they were a little startup company.. and they built their business carefully and always with the benefit of the customer at heart. 

I started with Dial-up and a few years back finally upgraded to DSL which my ISP had offered and my kids really really wanted. The bottom line is I like them.. I like their service, I like the cost.. and on the rare occassion that I need their help,I like their Customer service... no hassel.. no run around.. and even if the interuption is something we added .. they calmly walk me through the steps to get what we need. 

I also don't see the reason to punish a company that has served me well, because Verizon wouldn't unbundle their offerings. and I am a patient person.. so I waited until verizon offered seperate TV 

the problem is when they installed the FiosTV they disconnected or "cut" the copper wire that DSL runs on.. DSL wont run on fiber optics. When I called they said once you opt out of copper you can't go back.. and DSL runs on copper. I was quite clear that I didn't want to change. I did NOT opt out.. they opted me out.. they "cut" it they should put it back.. 

but they seem to think that once it is done they can say "oops our bad, welcome to verizon and have a nice life" Oh and too bad about your ISP and that is wrong. and I am not going to let them get away with it.. period.

as an update.. after days and hours of this runaround crap.. I finally got someone who agrees with my point and they are working on putting my copper wire back.. and in the interim I have their data service at their expense.. and the idiots that were so un-helpful are going to be investigated.. not that that means a whole lot.. but hey..at least they see my point.

AS for Multe ISPs.. I know I can continue to pay for my old one.. and hold my account.. but I shouldn't have to.. I should have that service. through my original wiring.. Why should I pay for their stuff I like my old one... 

anyway I have ruffeled a few feathers.. and caused a few waves.. and we will see how the nightmare ends.


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

hrlow2 said:


> Have you ever considered a cable connection? My Suddenlink is a 6MBps that only cost $29.95 monthly+ $3.00 monthly for the modem rental.


my ISP is $24.95 including modem...


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had a few myself (MCIMail, Compuserve, Netcom, Seanet, and others) back in the dial-up days. When I went DSL it really made no sense to pay the DSL provider and another ISP, so I went with the DSL provider directly. Now I have separted my email from my ISP so that I am portable and can select the link layers separately from the application layers. In fact, although I do use DSL in my house, I no longer personally have a land line at all, nor do I have TV service, so a bundled Phone+TV+Internet package is 67% wastage to me. Of course, bottom tier (or worse) DSL speeds go along with that decision.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You didn't mention the loss of the copper before.

FWIW, I had Verizon FiOS and a copper line for a year, I just told them that my alarm system was NOT compatible with a fiber connection and they left it. Of course, I was paying them for a copper line, so they were happy.

I installed a new alarm panel that would work with the fiber and dropped the copper, but I know it's possible to have copper and fiber, because I've been there. I suspect if you went up the food chain and really made some noise that they could restore the copper.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

The standard practice is to drop the copper when they go with fiber.

And it would seem that they would have to have the ability to restore the copper. What if, during the first 30 days, you decided not to stay with FIOS? They would have to restore the copper. Probably by law, as there is likely a requirement to provide 911 service that you would be denied without the copper twisted pair in that situation.


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> You didn't mention the loss of the copper before.
> 
> FWIW, I had Verizon FiOS and a copper line for a year, I just told them that my alarm system was NOT compatible with a fiber connection and they left it. Of course, I was paying them for a copper line, so they were happy.
> 
> I installed a new alarm panel that would work with the fiber and dropped the copper, but I know it's possible to have copper and fiber, because I've been there. I suspect if you went up the food chain and really made some noise that they could restore the copper.


never thought about my alarm system!!! hmmmm maybe I should call to check that out.. crap that would up set me.

well the good news is ...I did finally find a route up the food chain.. that was a HUGE hurtle to get over... took a few hours((more than 4hrs) over a couple of days and maybe the use of the word "fraud" may have gotten their attention.. but they are saying things like yes mame and of course we can fix that for you. so if not today.. then next week it should be fixed.

the ISP guy called me today.. and asked how I made out.. when I told him I won.. he was shocked.. he said I was the first and asked a lot of questions about who I talked to .. and what I did.. you know it is a shame but they are being put out of business and to no fault of their own.. and I don't know they are just nice guys to work with.. ya gotta root for the little guy sometimes..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm glad you got it sorted out.

Like I said, personally I love FiOS, and I'd never consider using DSL if this was available. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> I'm glad you got it sorted out.
> 
> Like I said, personally I love FiOS, and I'd never consider using DSL if this was available.
> 
> ...


This is JStergis thread so KellyCL can not mark it solved.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've split the thread out, now you can mark it solved.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That will work John


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

Wish it were solved.. the technician is at my house now.. have not had phone for 3 days.. and this morning .. well how nice the cut all my services off. so I had nothing. 

takes 7 business days for Verizon to get the internet service set up with my old ISP.. so I guess I have to find the right food chain links to get them to hurry their behinds. I could be until the middle of next week before I have internet again!! 

as I said when I started.. VERIZON SUCKS!!! 

Heaven help when I get my bill and it is screwed up!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I've had stellar service from Verizon, but their billing has been AWFUL! I'm not sure that even yet I'm receiving a correct bill, and I've had FiOS for two years!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They must bill you like Comcast does where you are bill for one thing like internet but the bill is broken down into... internet, modem, etc, etc, etc, etc, etc, tax, and total.

So that $30.00 a month you was told it would cost is no much more. I have even asked them what the total on the bill would be when it is all added up and said I want the total that I would have to send you and not a total before you go adding this and that plus the tax. I did this when I moved over the summer and got one of there other plans that would cost be less then I was paying but I would also have phone. I said you sure and was told it would be $114.00 but it is $130.00 after the fees, taxes etc. so I was lied to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, they never state the taxes, only their "direct" charges, that's pretty universal for any service.

The bill does indeed itemize each item, and it's confusing as hell to try to figure out what you're getting and if you're getting overbilled!


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

so the phone works but as of 4Am yesterday.. no tv and no internet.. and they don't see why I am upset....

oh my copper wire has been restored.. but... it will take up to 7 business days to get my DSL order in.. 

and in the mean time because I asked for my copper service wire that is the reason my TV was cut off! 

so the saga continues.. so far... 9 days and counting that I am with out one service or another.. yesterday.. all 3.. . 

Got to love the IDIOTS that are VERIZON! so far I plan to file reports with FTC, UPS the Atttorney Generals office.. and any other organization I can find..

any ideas??? I am so open to suggestions..


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Well, they never state the taxes, only their "direct" charges, that's pretty universal for any service.
> 
> The bill does indeed itemize each item, and it's confusing as hell to try to figure out what you're getting and if you're getting overbilled!


But they also said I would get the phone and pay less then I am now. I moved and was not paying less. I could of been paying less if all was the same and that was with no phone. I also losted the one free cable box so got that fee. It was free for years but stopped working after I moved here a week later. It was linked to old address so got shut down. But turning it back on now it cost because it is listed as a 2nd box. I can not get then to list it as free again. The techs can not do it but have to get to someone at the office that changes the code so it comes out as free and not listed as a 2nd because that means it cost you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have two free standard definition boxes, and I'm being careful not to change anything to break them!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea I would not break them either because what deals you get once things change can kill the deal. Like moving without doing damage because they did not reprogram thing right for it to show up as free and countless phone call go me no where.


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

well seems like I won.. not completely satisfied.. but I have copper wire for my phone and ISP Yay!!! and Fios for my TV... and VERIZON still SUCKS!! Customer service still sucks. but have all my services. 

thanks to all and their help and suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Some days I get good service, other days it's a real chore. I'm thankful that Verizon's actual service has been reliable, because I wouldn't want to have to deal with service a lot! 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## KellyCL (Jan 13, 2004)

well I can't say I blame you there. I hope not to have to deal with customer service for a long time. Will mark solved as you requested.... thanks so much for the support and a place to vent.. it was helpful..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could absorb the punishment .


----------

